# stress test fails



## rickyjohn12 (Sep 14, 2010)

My CPU overclocking didn't crash computer but in whenever I stress test the FPU it fails. 
Using Everest Ultimate ed it fails in around 2-4 minutes 
Using P95 it fails instantly saying it got 0.5 when it expected 0.4











------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Back off the OC.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Reset your BIOS to stock setting and slowly up the FSB and voltages to stable results.


----------

